# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Shape 'n tone buikspierband

## richjoeri

Hoi,

Weet iemand of die shape 'n tone van telsell werkt of is dit allemaal onzin?
Volgens telsell heeft die band hetzelfde effect als een paar honderd keer je buikspieroefeningen doen.

----------


## dotito

Dat is allemaal geld klopperij.......Als ik van u was zou ik het niet kopen.
Er is geen één toestel dat echt werkt om alleen buikspieren te trainen.
Plaatselijk vet verbranden gaat niet!!

Wat ik je zou aanraden is gewoon zien dat je een sport doet waarmee je overal vet verbrand,en daarbij ook op je voeding letten.
Dat is de beste manier om resultaat te behalen.

Succes :Wink:

----------


## richjoeri

dank u voor uw reactie

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb ooit wel 's zo'n ding besteld ... ik voelde mijn spieren samentrekken en had ook spierpijn de dag erna .. maar de gewenste resultaten bleven uit.
Daarbij vond ik het ook nogal omslachtig in gebruik .. er komt meer bij kijken dan je op tv ziet!

----------

